# 4"holes



## lotsasawdust (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm building a few homemade blast gates and want to cut 4" holes. I've tried freehand and don't like how the hole turned out. Any suggestions on a simple way to do it?
Thanks for any suggestions. Rick----


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I use a hole saw for the ones I made using some scrap MDF you can also use a good cir.jig, it just takes a bit longer to make them.. 

Jasper cir. jigs, the 200 and the 400 in one combo kit.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...s=jasper+circle+jig&sprefix=jasper+circle+jig

======


----------



## lotsasawdust (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks BJ


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

lotsasawdust said:


> I'm building a few homemade blast gates and want to cut 4" holes. I've tried freehand and don't like how the hole turned out. Any suggestions on a simple way to do it?
> Thanks for any suggestions. Rick----


Here is a zip file showing how to make a very simple circle jig, fine for occasional use but somewhere amongst my many threads is a more complex but more versatile jig.


----------



## lotsasawdust (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks Harry!


----------



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

Harry, could you repost the zip file of the simple circle jig. when I try to open this one it says the files arent there.

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

10 Piece 2-1/2" - 5" Hole Saw Kit with Case

http://www.harborfreight.com/18-piece-hole-saw-set-94665.html
=========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Racer2007 said:


> Harry, could you repost the zip file of the simple circle jig. when I try to open this one it says the files arent there.
> 
> Thanks


Here it is again, I'll try opening it once it's posted.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It just opened OK for me Richard, if you can't open it now, just ask if one of the computer literate members can suggest why.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Download winrar it will open the file for you.  once it opens the file just click on one of the jpg files and you will see it.

WinRAR (32-bit) - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com


Hi Harry

Just pickup your keyboard and backup 10 ft. and than hit " P " key on your keyboard , hahahahahaha LOL

====
========


----------



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

Well Harry I am supposed be computer literate since I work as a Computer Support Tech. 

bobj, I have winrar and winzip both installed and they both give me the same problem and they both open other zip files.

skipping: circle-jig10a.jpg unsupported compression method 96
skipping: circle-jig1a.jpg unsupported compression method 96

Guess it's time to start some troubleshooting on my own computer now. I would rather go cut some wood then have to fix my PC on the weekend.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Richard

Open the files with a good hex edit program and see what the zip is missing or out of place in the file(s)..sometimes the winzip will leave off the header on the file or to say the command to open it ..

=== 

=====



Racer2007 said:


> Well Harry I am supposed be computer literate since I work as a Computer Support Tech.
> 
> bobj, I have winrar and winzip both installed and they both give me the same problem and they both open other zip files.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

In an attempt to help out, I have reZIPped the file, using ZIP legacy (maximum compatibility.)

Cassandra


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't know Harry. I get an error saying unknown compression method.
Cassandras' worked.


----------



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

Cassandra said:


> In an attempt to help out, I have reZIPped the file, using ZIP legacy (maximum compatibility.)
> 
> Cassandra


Thanks Cassandra, that worked.:dance3:


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Mike:

Harry's file actually achieved compression. However, I forced WinZIP to forego the compression -- the file is actually larger than the sum of sizes of the contained files.

Cassandra


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

You're welcome, Richard!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This is way over my head guys, all I know is that I'm using a paid for copy of WinZip, I add all the photos. then click "zip now" The compression is always very little, being a few K only. What do I have to do to ensure that ALL members are able to open these files?


----------



## JOVIMECA (Feb 3, 2010)

the zip is corrupted


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

harrysin said:


> This is way over my head guys, all I know is that I'm using a paid for copy of WinZip, I add all the photos. then click "zip now" The compression is always very little, being a few K only. What do I have to do to ensure that ALL members are able to open these files?


Hi Harry:

What version of WinZIP are you running? I am running Version 14.5, which had no trouble opening your ZIP file. However, I suspect older zip programs may have problems with the newer versions of WinZIP. That is why I reZIPped using no compression.

When one asks WinZIP to create the ZIP file, on the Add window, select either Zip Legacy or "Let me choose the specific compression method" then selection "Zip: No Compression".

Cassandra


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Cassandra said:


> Hi Harry:
> 
> What version of WinZIP are you running? I am running Version 14.5, which had no trouble opening your ZIP file. However, I suspect older zip programs may have problems with the newer versions of WinZIP. That is why I reZIPped using no compression.
> 
> ...


I'm also using version 14.5 but it looks totally different to yours. I recently paid for the latest version but no one could open them so I un-installed it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Use the Classic mode NOT the Wizard  and the files will be right on..

I know Cassandra said to use the "No Compression mode" but that's why you are using winzip to compress the files down..right..


========



harrysin said:


> I'm also using version 14.5 but it looks totally different to yours. I recently paid for the latest version but no one could open them so I un-installed it.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Harry:

I use 14.5 in the Enhanced Mode (i.e., Windows Ribbon.) To use the Wizard, the Zip Legacy option is available in the first screen, as shown in the images below.

Bob: Not always. I have used WinZIP to collect the files into one collective file, without waiting to compress and later to decompress the files.

Cassandra


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Harry (and et. all),
I would never buy an archiver like WinZip when one of the best is free of charge - IZArc - The Best Freeware ZIP Utility - RAR 7-ZIP UNZIP UNRAR ENCRYPT ISO BIN

You can open all variants of compression (zip, rar, tar, ad nauseum) without problems.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone, my head is in a spin so I've printed all the answers and will have a play tomorrow.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

harrysin said:


> Thanks everyone, my head is in a spin so I've printed all the answers and will have a play tomorrow.


Is there any difference so far as opening between these two zip files?

I'll be back after lunch in about an hour.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Both are fine on my end 
=======



harrysin said:


> Is there any difference so far as opening between these two zip files?
> 
> I'll be back after lunch in about an hour.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Bob, perhaps other members would like to comment.


----------

